# Toronto's distillery district restaurant



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

Any advice on good restaurant in the distillery district (Toronto) ? I am looking for mainly excellent food quality, fancy place is fine, it's one of those time in the year when you take the time to have a good meal 

I have read reviews that recommend The Boiler House - anybody have some personal experience that can suggest a good restaurant?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.restotoronto.ca/districts/toronto-distillery-district.php#

Been to Perigee, The Boiler House and Archeo Trattoria. Archeo has a warehouse feel, food was ok. Boiler House is a bit better and Perigee if you want to fancy it up.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

I read good reviews about Perigee ... but then I found out that they have closed down earlier this year.


----------



## paulkoshy (Apr 6, 2009)

ive been to boiler house and pure spirit - both on or just off of mill st.

Pure Spirit was much much better. The food was fantastic and amazingly fresh oysters if you like them.


----------

